# Un logiciel pour voir la télé par internet



## simox1 (6 Octobre 2004)

Salut!!
Je cherche un logiciel où tu peux voir la télé par internet comme (Euronews, TF1, Disney channel ..) sauf iTube!
Merci bcp


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

Une petite recherche sur le forum t'aurait sans doute renseigné. 

Tu peux utiliser CocoatJT, dont on parle ici: CocoaJT, l'info en image sur votre Mac. Sinon, tu as les solutions d'Elgato mais ce sont des solutions materielles.


----------



## Tiobiloute (7 Octobre 2004)

sur le site d'iTV (le nom le fait bien quand meme :-D) je pense que tu peux voir leurs programmes en direct


----------

